# Return of the Shin Kick



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

A friendly sparring match gets a bit personal with a few shin kicks.  The shin kick weren't that powerful and we were actually well within the safety zones, BUT my sparring partner hasn't gotten the technique down quite yet.  His shin kicks scrape instead of going into the leg and I paid the price for him not doing the technique properly.

You'll see me fall not because the kick was painful, but he scraped the skin off my shin causing a wound and then he just kept kicking the wound.  Having the wound was painful.  Now I have a lolipop scar.  Click here to see my video.   I think you'll like the comedy of it.  Maybe we should practice without shoes lol


----------



## Buka (Dec 31, 2016)

I did enjoy a laugh at that. (a kind hearted laugh)
Know how it fells, too.  And you KNOW that just as it's about to be all healed - you'll whack it on something or other.


----------



## Kenposcholar (Dec 31, 2016)

I only laughed a little.  Scrapes are *so *much worse than bruises, in my opinion. Hopefully it was a lesson for him to apply more penetration to his kicks. Always love seeing training partners laughing and having fun though!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Buka said:


> And you KNOW that just as it's about to be all healed - you'll whack it on something or other.


Funny that you mentioned this.  A few days ago it had a really nice scab on it and I'm thinking of how happy I am to finally have that natural shield to protect the wound.  Well I got out of the shower and I forgot that my leg had the wound and I literally wiped the scab off with the towel by accident when drying off.  I was in disbelief lol.  Not exactly one of my finest moments of intelligence lol.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Kenposcholar said:


> I only laughed a little.  Scrapes are *so *much worse than bruises, in my opinion. Hopefully it was a lesson for him to apply more penetration to his kicks. Always love seeing training partners laughing and having fun though!


 He scoops his leg when he does the kick.  I guess kicked my shin in the same way that someone would kick a ball.  That scooping motion happens when the kick is done with a stance that's too narrow and too high which makes it difficult to turn that foot at an angle so the sole of the foot is actually striking.

We can't put more penetration to the kicks than that because the kick actually shoots the calf muscle off the bone and it's rough on the knee even though it's the shin that is being kicked.  You can right click on the video to slow it down View the 20 second mark and you'll see that the shin kick straightens his leg.  I originally though he was trying to get out of the way but now it looks like the maybe the kick is what caused that leg to go straight. 

We have a lot of fun, lots of laughs as long as the injury isn't too bad.


----------



## JP3 (Dec 31, 2016)

Huh... I was going to say, "Where did the shin kick go?" But you were referring tot he kicking OF the shin, not the kicking WITH the shin, I think.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2016)

Return of the Shin Getting Kicked.
In WC we call it Jing Gerk, in Pekiti-Tirsia it is Sepa, in the UFC it is known by Joe Rogan as the Oblique kick


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Danny T said:


> in the UFC it is known by Joe Rogan as the Oblique kick


I'll have to ask my sifu if he knows the name of the kick.  I'll probably get a real simple answer (kick to the shin),  then when I ask for the Chinese name it will probably mean the same thing.  I asked him the name of a technique in the past and he gave me the Chinese name, so I asked what does it mean and he said.. "Block, Punch" and that's exactly what is being done in the technique lol.  

Jing Gerk  is side kick right?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'll have to ask my sifu if he knows the name of the kick.  I'll probably get a real simple answer (kick to the shin),


In CMA that kick is called "迎门踢 (Yin Men Ti) - front door kick".


----------



## Danny T (Dec 31, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'll have to ask my sifu if he knows the name of the kick.  I'll probably get a real simple answer (kick to the shin),  then when I ask for the Chinese name it will probably mean the same thing.  I asked him the name of a technique in the past and he gave me the Chinese name, so I asked what does it mean and he said.. "Block, Punch" and that's exactly what is being done in the technique lol.
> 
> Jing Gerk  is side kick right?


Wang Gerk is a side kick.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In CMA that kick is called "迎门踢 (Yin Men Ti) - front door kick".





Danny T said:


> Wang Gerk is a side kick.


Thanks for the info guys.  I can add that to my vocabulary now.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Thanks for the info guys.  I can add that to my vocabulary now.


When I was 14 years old, the 1st day of my long fist class, I asked my long fist teacher, "What will you do if I punch on your face?" (Not too many young guy dared to ask his MA teacher during his 1st day of training.) He said, "Punch me!". I punched, he pulled my punching arm, use his back leg to kick on my shin bone, and throw me forward down to the ground. That was 55 years ago and I still remember that technique.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I was 14 years old, the 1st day of my long fist class, I asked my long fist teacher, "What will you do if I punch on your face?" (Not too many young guy dared to ask his MA teacher during his 1st day of training.) He said, "Punch me!". I punched, he pulled my punching arm, use his back leg to kick on my shin bone, and throw me forward down to the ground. That was 55 years ago and I still remember that technique.


ha ha ha.. did you keep asking questions like that?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> ha ha ha.. did you keep asking questions like that?


No! But all his life in his mind, I was a student who likes to fight.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When I was 14 years old, the 1st day of my long fist class, I asked my long fist teacher, "What will you do if I punch on your face?" (Not too many young guy dared to ask his MA teacher during his 1st day of training.) He said, "Punch me!". I punched, he pulled my punching arm, use his back leg to kick on my shin bone, and throw me forward down to the ground. That was 55 years ago and I still remember that technique.


thanks for the video.  That's the technique in one of my forms "Flower Fist"  For the longest the other instructor and I were trying to figure it out because it's one of those techniques that runs into another so we were trying to determine where one technique begin and where the other ends.  It's one of those techniques with multiple applications and this is the part that we were stuck on.   I kept wondering why our arms were trapping and we were kicking at the same time.  Now it makes sense, finally.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 31, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> No! But all his life in his mind, I was a student who likes to fight.


I did the same to my first Jow Ga Sifu.  I didn't ask him what would he do if I punched him in the face.  But I asked him about a technique from a form I wasn't studying yet and I was just curious.  So he told me to punch his face and when I did. He used the technique on me.  After that I learned 2 things. 1. What the technique does and 2. Don't ask questions about techniques that I wasn't currently training.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 1, 2017)

Fumi Komi is what we call it. It can also be the opposite application of a Shoba Konate kick. Doesn't have to be shin, and doesn't have to be a kick.  It can be a scrape or a stomp or a stop to an incoming kick, or we can use it to stomp and restomp the groin.

A Fumi Komi is a kick where we lift say the right knee as high as we can, cross over the left knee, and stomp downwards, striking with the sokuto or blade edge of the foot.  Typically delivered to the opponent's shin and dragging or scraping down to end in a foot stomp.  The foot is immediately raised high in case the need to stomp again arises.  Sometimes known as a crossover kick.  The basic technique, once mastered, can be used in a variety of  ways.  One way is to direct the inside of the bottom of the foot against an opponent's shin or to stop or check an incoming kick.  In this sense, it looks somewhat similar to what I've seen the WC people do.

We also have the Shoba Konate kick, in which the knee is raised, and then the sokuto or blade edge of the foot is shot out at a 45 degree angle, typically aimed at an opponent's knee joint, with the idea being to bend it in a direction it typically doesn't bend and inflict damage that way.  This can be 'reversed' by shooting it out at the opposite 45 degree angle with the bottom of the foot instead of the blade edge.  Again, a check to an incoming kick or step forward by an opponent, or a kick to a shin.  It can also be turned into a 'scrape' down as it is delivered.

With our emphasis on circular motions, it's not at all uncommon for a kick, strike, or even a block to be used to 'scrape' in one way or another and connect with many nerve clusters along the way, or to actually scrape skin as shown in the first photo.  

Loads of fun!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 1, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> stomp and restomp the groin.


a restomp?  that doesn't sound fair. lol.  You guys must wear t-shirts that say.  RESTOMP.  is just 2 nuts

I'm going to search for a Fumi Komi.  It sounds like it may be something that one of our students can use since she has trouble kicking the shin.


----------

